# Celda Peltier heladera conservadora Ranser fb-ra01



## agbnob (Jun 1, 2015)

como les va a todos, ante todo muchas gracias por las ayuda que de seguro voy a recibir, el asunto es este; tengo una heladera conservadora marca ranser fb-ra01, y funciona con celda de peltier, el tema es que la celda se quemo y no se cual es la que lleva porque la pasta termica se adhirio tanto que es imposible leer el codigo, la heladera es de 65 litros y trabaja con una potencia de 70 w y una corriente de 0.5 A  tiene un consumo de 0.8 kw hora y trabaja con 220 v (obviamente la celda trabaja a 12v) si alguien sabe cual es la celda peltier que lleva por favor agradeceria el dato.
Desde ya muchisimas gracias. ...


----------



## dearlana (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola agbnob:

Las células Peltier suelen trabajar la mayoría a 12 Voltios y 5 Amperios. 

Busca una con las mismas dimensiones físicas y sustitúyela.

Observa que sea de las mismas dimensiones y grosor. Limpiar muy bien primero las zonas de contacto. Con una lija fina si fuera preciso. Ponerle pasta conductora nueva y comprimirla de nuevo con los anclajes.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2015)

Son preferibles las pastas metálicas de procesador de PC


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 1, 2015)

Las pastas se limpian con cualquier solvente industrial para pinturas como el llamado thinner). Trata de limpiarla primero antes de comprar cualquier cosa.
¿Podrías pasar las medidas de la celda peltier? Hasta el espesor y si pudieras contar las celdas ( de un lado por el otro lado). ¿Es solo una? 2M, esas pastas son preferibles, pero como la superficie de la celda debe ser grande, la blanca, si es buena, anda bien. Yo solo he usado la blanca y siempre con buen resultado, cuidando de no empastruchar, solo una mínima cantidad. Eso si, bien pulida la celda y el disipador y controladas las superficies con el mármol del ajustador.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 2, 2015)

Para no tener que comprar thiner *que es muy caro*, puedes utilizar nafta (gasolina).


----------



## agbnob (Jun 3, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Hola agbnob:
> 
> Las células Peltier suelen trabajar la mayoría a 12 Voltios y 5 Amperios.
> 
> ...



la celda que tengo es de 50x50x0.5 de ancho aprox. la unica que encontre en internet de esas medidas es la tec1 12710, pero es de 12v y 10 amper, la verdad es que no se si ira y no puedo darme cuenta cual va en mi heladera, si lo saben o pueden averiguarlo por mi estaria muy agradecido


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 3, 2015)

PPP, antes el limpiador clásico era la nafta blanca, pero aquí, en Argentina, no se consigue mas y la nafta común deja un olor...Por eso usamos el thinner, aunque ahora hay unos solventes industriales raros que ni se para que sirven. En realidad cualquier solvente de petróleo sirve. El alcohol no, no la disuelve a la pasta.
En cuanto a la celda, es difícil conseguir aquí la necesaria. Lamentablemente no se que mas decir.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2015)

Aqui el thinner no es caro para nada, hay que tener de todo en el tallerl
No preguntaste en el service de Ranser??? esa heladera es la misma que las Philco, llevan el mismo equipo


----------

